# How to Check the Status of the Medical



## smin (Sep 24, 2011)

Once i do the medical ( online) , how would i know that i have passed the medicals or have been referred for further investigations ?

Is there a separate online link to check the medical status or i have check it from the online Visa inquiry ?:ranger:


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

it shld be the same evisa enquiry page i hope...if further investigation is required they might update status appropriately...

i am atleast not aware of any separate link


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

*Checking medical status*

Even, I am very eager to know the answer to this question. After reading this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-medical-results-referred-what-does-mean.html I see number of people saying my medicals referred.

Where will we get to know about the status?

Thanks?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Since the evisa system may not be updated immediately, you can also mail this address - [email protected] to know whats happening regarding the medicals

You can drop a mail at: [email protected] with details: TRN DOB NAME Passport#

And ask *if meds are received and are finalised?*

They should reply with in a week with ans.


----------

